# Northeast Blizzard



## masta (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks like we are in for quite a mess tonight and into tomorrow




with Blizzard Warnings posted for our area....8-15 inches of snow and winds up to 60 mph.


----------



## AlFulchino (Dec 19, 2009)

it was 1-2 for us, now its 4-8.....gotta fire up the greenhouses so they dont collapse


----------



## vcasey (Dec 19, 2009)

Gee and I'm complaining about our highs in the 60s, yep I'm a Floridian and that is cold! Hope everyone stays safe and warm.
VC


----------



## nursejohn (Dec 19, 2009)

Stay warm. Here in Texas, the wife wants to light up the fireplace if the temps get in the 40's.


----------



## AlFulchino (Dec 19, 2009)

speaking of ".............. deep in the heart of Texas!"

when i went down there last summer to watch our son play ball i very much enjoyed the 7th inning stretch in Houston....after God Bless America we got to sing that 'deep in the heart of texas song'..it was a fun experience


----------



## grapeman (Dec 19, 2009)

Stay warm and dry Scott. I hope it goes easy on all of you. We are still cold here, but no snow expected.


----------



## Tom (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm expecting around 18" today. Already had snow blower working


----------



## cpfan (Dec 19, 2009)

and people blame Canada for winter storms. There's no snow here ATM. We haven't even had half an inch total yet. Although the forecast is calling for about 5" on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day. That figures cause I have some driving to do. But forecasts are usually VERY unreliable.


Steve


----------



## Wade E (Dec 19, 2009)

6-10" coming here! Already used the snow blower once.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 19, 2009)

Change that to 8-14" now with high winds!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 19, 2009)

Still sitting pretty here with Zero to No snow expected! yeah


----------



## Fly*guy (Dec 19, 2009)

gettin windy here now, got about 12" on the ground and more still comin down, last prediction was 18" to 24"


----------



## Tom (Dec 19, 2009)

Where U from? NJ has that forcast


----------



## Brent2489 (Dec 19, 2009)

Hmmmm
Currently sitting in a hotel room just outside of Boston. Calling for 4-8 inches by AM and 8-12 by noon sunday. Maybe I will get stranded in the hotel and not be able to get to plant for work in the AM and be able to get some sleep.


----------



## Fly*guy (Dec 19, 2009)

Between Lancaster and Philly bit closer to Philly and little more south of it.

got about a foot or so now, not steppin out again till the AM, then we fire up the blower and away it goes


----------



## Tom (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm in NJ just on the other side of philly on the Delaware.


----------



## RJMehr (Dec 20, 2009)

Just outside Washington, DC and we have 24 inches of snow. It has finally stopped snowing. With all this bad weather, I had time to rack two wines, clear and stabilize my CC Old Vines Zinfandel and remove labels from 30 bottles. 

Lucky for me, my neighbor has a great snow blower which he used to remove the snow from my driveway and sidewalk.

Plan to bottle my RJ Spagnols En Primeur Chardonnay tomorrow. Let it snow, just more time to play in my winery.

Robert


----------



## Joanie (Dec 20, 2009)

Robert, I hope you pay your neighbor with some of your wine! =)


----------



## Tom (Dec 20, 2009)

Well here in NJ I got 25" of snow and huge snow drifts


----------



## RJMehr (Dec 20, 2009)

Joan said:


> Robert, I hope you pay your neighbor with some of your wine! =)



I did take care of my neighbor with bottles of RJ Spagnols Orange Chocolate Port and Limited Relase Argentine Trio. My wife also baked a loaf of bread which we gave to my hard working neighbor.

Robert


----------



## Joanie (Dec 20, 2009)

That sounds perfect! =)


----------



## Wade E (Dec 20, 2009)

We ended up with 7" here!




Id rather have a whole bunc when it does snow then just what we got but its better then the typical 2-3" we usually get. Ill attack it with the snow blower a little later.


----------



## masta (Dec 20, 2009)

It is hard to measure the amount we have because of all the blowing snow but it is in the 16-20 inch range......amazing amount in under 12 hours!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 20, 2009)

This is amazing! I live in the snowbelt about 15 miles south of Lake Erie and typically get about 140-240" a year. This year probably about 15" so far and this storm missed us all together!! YAYYYYYY!


----------



## Fly*guy (Dec 20, 2009)

Well Tepe, we ended up with about a foot as I said we had yesterday, now the driveway is clear the walks are done and the fire is started... time to sit and just watch it for awhile, we don't get amounts like this as much as we used too, but sure glad I'm not runningwolf up there near the lake, I'd have cabin fever for sure... in about a week





It's hard for me to even imagine 120" to 240" of snow



.
We don't see that amount in 10 years down here.

Tepe, back me up on this, people around here go nuts over 6".... good lord, what would we do with 120" or so.....JEEES


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 20, 2009)

We lucked out on this one. Jetstream took it North of us and then it really picked up steam when it hit the NE. 

Stay warm!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh no, its a Bumble! Love the Avatar ibglowin!


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 20, 2009)

One of my favorite holiday specials as a kid growing up!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 20, 2009)

Mine too and we've already watched it 2 times eith the kids this year. "Nobody likes a Jack in the box!"


----------



## uavwmn (Dec 21, 2009)

John, I live in southern AZ and your wife is right, when it is 40 degrees it is fireplace enjoying time!!


----------



## uavwmn (Dec 21, 2009)

Robert, that sounds delicious. Can I come snow blow your driveway too? I love homemade bread!!


----------

